# I need to get more exercise :( :(



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doc says I need to do more walking, but I live where there isn't really anywhere to walk, I also have back and hip problems if I walk too far, so I was thinking about getting a treadmill, that way I can use it whenever and also stop once the pain kicks in without having to get back to my starting point.

Any hints or tips, or do you have a used one I could buy from you, an electric and folding one as we don't have a lot of space to put it, I've looked on Ebay but they're either too far away or overpriced.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I see so many second hand but as new bedroom bikes, treadmills and other in house exercisers up for sale, they appear to be 5 min wonders.

Swimming is best if you can go regularly.

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Try Gumtree for 2nd hand

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you checked with your doctor and/ or a fitness instructor as to whether a treadmill would answer your needs ? Walking at the repetitive pace of a treadmill might not be the best thing for you. 

Like raynipper we have been there with the exercise bike and seen many of our friends give up after a few days. I even had a book rack on mine so I could read while cycling but the blessed thing went on to become a clothes horse, then relegated to the garage and eventually to freecycle.

You say you have no-where to walk but even round the block or estate, to the shops etc is fine. You could always set yourself something to do while walking- learn a foreign language, look at local history, that sort of thing.

Can you borrow a bike or treadmill or use on in a gym for a week before committing to see if it something you would do regularly ?

G


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you have not wanted one before then you will soon fall out of love with it. 
It is often said that the only exercise we ever persevere with is one that we like doing.
I love walking the dog. The nurses at our doctor's practice tell me that the healthiest patients all have dogs. If you have a dog you are forced to go out no matter what the weather and that is where the benefit lies.
Try to think of an exercise you would enjoy and get involved with that


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I use a Vision Express T9450 Premier treadmill, which is great for cardiac/circulatory fitness, combating stress, etc. I don't recommend a treadmill for weight loss.

Ideal and quick for between bed and shower in the morning before breakfast. Exercise any other time and it becomes another time-consuming event in your day, what with changing out of normal clothes, showering again, back into normal clothes.

How about this one:
http://www.gumtree.com/p/treadmills/vision-fitness-treadmill-t9250-deluxe/1084853305
It also folds against the wall like mine.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could try a bike. This may allow you to do errands while you get fitter.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The doc actually said a treadmill would suit me best due to my physiological. Problems, I have had one before and I did use it often.

Walking locally would be dangerous, as would cycling, a treadmill fits the bill, and Listen could use it too as she doesn't have enough bend in her new knees to pedalos use any other gym stuff.

Walking is easy to do, little chance of injury too.

I'm just looking for the best type or make to look out for.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

If you have a local Gym, I suggest you try out a treadmill before buying. I know quite a few people who bought one and it didn't get used after a few weeks.

A nice walk in the fresh air is much better. Start with short distances and build up gradually.

My doc said the same to me, and I started with 10 minutes around the block and progressed to about 1 hour over a year.

Its worth the effort as you feel so much better for it.  

Dave


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The doc actually said a treadmill would suit me best due to my physiological. Problems, I have had one before and I did use it often.
> 
> Walking locally would be dangerous, as would cycling, a treadmill fits the bill, and Listen could use it too as she doesn't have enough bend in her new knees to pedalos use any other gym stuff.
> 
> ...


Missed this - sorry Kev - ignore what I just said.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev,

Mac has an idea:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ns-help-overweight-employees-shed-pounds.html

tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I thought those NHS plans were an incentive for people of healthy weight to get obese.

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev

If you have not exercised recently it is going to be hard to get started but you should try for about 150 minutes of exercise per week....but that does not mean you need to bust a gut, just do simple stuff for 20 minutes each day .... simple exercise at home is all you need ...there is no need for any special equipment you just need the desire to improve your fitness...without that you may as well give up now :wink:

If you like the idea of walking then it is nice to do it with others.... see if there is a free walking group near you:

http://www.walkingforhealth.org.uk/walkfinder

the NHS has a good info webpage on "exercise for free" here:

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/fitness/Pages/free-fitness.aspx#passes

Maybe use this as a guide to get started :

http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/Exercises-for-older-people.aspx

not sure if you qualify :lol: :lol: :lol:

A good idea if you can arrange it is find other friends who also need to exercise and do it together.

Mike


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Doc says I need to do more walking, but I live where there isn't really anywhere to walk, I also have back and hip problems if I walk too far, so I was thinking about getting a treadmill, that way I can use it whenever and also stop once the pain kicks in without having to get back to my starting point.
> 
> Any hints or tips, or do you have a used one I could buy from you, an electric and folding one as we don't have a lot of space to put it, I've looked on Ebay but they're either too far away or overpriced.


With back and hip problems then swimming is the number one exercise. I had serious back problems years ago and swimming was the most beneficial. I also walked for miles because an offshoot of walking is it counters any depression you may feel ..... and when you think your useful working life may be over prematurely, you feel depressed. :?

Get out there lad, buy some Speedo Budgie smugglers and get in the Pool.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Forget walking. Cycling is the thing. It's really great.
Non-impact so is easier on joints; it's FAR more enjoyable as you travel a lot further, excellent cardiovascular exercise.
You can even put the bike in the car, drive to a nice area and then spend a couple of hours cycling around there instead of from home.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know the suggestions are well meant, BUT.

I do not want to cycle, (knees) can't swim, (scares me ****less) I want a treadmill, only a treadmill, and nothing but a treadmill


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought you were a mate of mine asking this question. He had similar problems and received the same advice from his doctor. He bought a treadmill, it took three of us to get it upstairs to his spare bedroom. Two weeks later I was at his house and asked how he was getting on with it. The machine (£300) had disappeared.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I know the suggestions are well meant, BUT.
> I do not want to cycle, (knees) can't swim, (scares me ****less) I want a treadmill, only a treadmill, and nothing but a treadmill


Get a camper.!!!!! Bloody thing always needs cleaning or tyre and battery changing. Lodsa excercise there Kev...... :idea:

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now ken

Buy a bike and buy a thingy me bob that turns it into a static cycle

Then when you're super fit you can start road racing 

Cycling is easy on the hips and knees

Walking isn't

Problem solved   

Albert has bad knees and cycles 10 miles a day

I wash his Lycra , that gives me my exercise  :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev

Try ringing round the local gyms, see if they have an old treadmill they are replacing. You might get a bargain.

Ill be back to our gym on Monday when we are home and Ill ask the manager.

I know they are costly but joining a good gym may be an idea. A good one will have several treadmills (proper ones that go up and down and cost thousands of pounds not a £100 heap of junk off eBay).

They will also have other things you may get into or like and a pool, jaccuzi and sauna where you can relax afterwards. They can be good social places as well.


Some people are worried they will look daft the gym will be full of super fit people. Not all of them, I'm one if the fittest people at Ours so that says it all. 

Also when your forking out £60 a month or whatever you tend to feel obliged to use it more! 

Ill see if I can smuggle one our for you next week! A Monkey to you my San! Or I might stretch to a Badger.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

You live in Yorkshire! Fantastic County for walking!

You have a Motorhome (I think) so drive somewhere beautiful (you won't have to drive far) have a lovely walk followed by a cuppa in the MH.
Why a 2 page thread on a MH forum and no mentions of this obvious solution?
Cannot think of anything worse than walking on a treadmill. C'mon Kev, you know it makes sense.

Steve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We do go for walks when away.

I only asked for advice on treadmills, so far not one word, just well meaning advice on things I have said I don't want to do.

Would everyone please understand that I know my own body, I know what works for me too, and I can control a treadmills speed and inclination, and stop when I have had enough, I do not want a cycle or to go swimming or to drive to somewhere to walk.

It is becoming quite stressful being told what I need to do, that is the job of my doctor, he recommended a treadmill.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev

You my love are getting boring

Treadmills :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> that is the job of my doctor, he recommended a treadmill.


It would have been helpful if you'd said that in the first place. Stating that you have hip and back problems and that you want to buy a treadmill leads some of us to wonder if this is a good thing. Google for reasons why. However, if your doctor says its OK...

Have you asked your physio however ?

G


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I used to use a Bullworker Kev. 

But I broke it.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Seems like you don't need our help then Kev :roll: 
  

PS your doctor's a quack, treadmills are pants :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > that is the job of my doctor, he recommended a treadmill.
> ...


I thought I had..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you all for trying to help but I did just ask for advice on Treadmills, had I known it would turn out like it did I would not have done so, I am now stressed beyond belief, something I really could have done without.

I fail to understand this forum sometimes, it 's lie we try to control people all the time, a simple question requires a simple answer, not medical advice from none professionals.

No more post please, unless it is only about types of treadmills, or if you have one for sale, it seems you all know better than the man who trained for 7 years then went on to specialise.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

boo hoo welcome to my world :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: frustrating aint it :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry couldent resist but that last post was a cheap shot, mind with this lot posting I am surprised Sex did not raise its ugly head (no pun intended) :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thank you all for trying to help but I did just ask for advice on Treadmills, had I known it would turn out like it did I would not have done so, I am now stressed beyond belief, something I really could have done without.
> 
> I fail to understand this forum sometimes, it 's lie we try to control people all the time, a simple question requires a simple answer, not medical advice from none professionals.
> 
> No more post please, unless it is only about types of treadmills, or if you have one for sale, it seems you all know better than the man who trained for 7 years then went on to specialise.


That shot was aimed at me so, it is only reasonable that I reply.

I have taught, studied and been interested in human anatomy and physiology for very many years. I've also, as a back pain sufferer, had reason to look more closely at certain areas of the human body and how they work together. I can also google with the best of them.

The suggestions I made were done in good faith in the hope that you too might look a little more closely at your wish for a treadmill. Others too suggested sensible and safer alternatives

You have been on MHF for many years; you knew when you put the post up that you would receive posts that were not strictly relevant to your original post. If you felt that such replies would cause you stress then why post in the first place ? Could your surgery, physio , medical applicances shop or local gym not give you advice on treadmills ?

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Get off his back grizzly :wink: he is in enough pain as it is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was not aimed at anyone in particular G, just my attempt to get what I specifically asked for, and of course you are right, I should have expected what I got  

Apologies for my going off on one, bad night with little sleep.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My fault too Kev: I should know well that a bad back can make you really Grizzly !

Hope all is well with you soon and things get easier.

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice to see you two are BACK (see what i did there) :lol: to being pals again :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've only fallen out with one member since I joined, but even we is OK again, lifes too short and full of crap to go looking for trouble.

I have another request see nee post.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I only asked for advice on treadmills, so far not one word, just well meaning advice on things I have said I don't want to do.


You're welcome, Kev :roll:

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have another request see nee post.


I thought the problem was with back and hips not nees. ?

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Poor Old DABurleigh you might as well have joined in or maybe kev n Liz was in too much pain to read your excellent to the point post ,:wink: HI HO maybe he needs specs as well :lol: :lol: :lol: on a serious note I got SLAUGHTERED on a post for missing one little post it just goes to show its who you are not what you are :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Knees are not too bad, but my left goes all awry sometimes and just gives in and goes from under me, something I've had since I came of the bike at high speed into a large rock.

Back usually is the first to go, then the hips and I just have to stop, cycling even if it was safe around here is also a no no.

I should leave my body to medical science and save a few quid on a funeral.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev

An absolute wreck

Why would medical science need you???? :lol: :lol: 

Keep that sense of humour

You had me worried by your responses 

Not like the Kev I knew at all

But you're back

Well the bits that still work :lol: :lol: 

Albert got knocked of his bike this morning by an idiot that swung his car door open

To be fair he was a cyclist who was mortified by his own action
Still Albert has hurt his ribs, the operation on his arm has just healed enough for him to be using it

Now his other side

Me I'm thinking of leaving him, I'm exhausted picking up the pieces and all the other jobs that fall to me

Forget the bike, concentrate on the treadmill but set it on slow slow slow

Don't want you spinning off at high speed

Sandra  :lol:


----------



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a roger black gold, which is just sitting in our garage at the mo as I joined the gym in the summer.
He is good - but to be honest I find a treadmill boring, as I am just walking/running and looking at the garage door!
It is quite large - though it does fold up it is still quite a size (not sure where you'd put it in the house) - feel free to look at the thing on google and contact me if you are interested, although I probably otherwise will just leave him in the garage (he's called Freddie the treadie) in case I fancy a run but not a trip to the gym
I may be a bit far away for you (near Appleby - Cumbria) and he is bulky ...but if you need to know anything about the model just ask :wink:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I only asked for advice on treadmills, so far not one word, just well meaning advice on things I have said I don't want to do.


Kev, that's not true, DA Burleigh told you which one he uses himself. He also sent you a link to one on Gumtree! Did you miss it? Or is Walsall too far away for you to collect?


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Just been to the Doc's for a check up and come back depressed.
They sent me an invite due to the fact that I am not a regular visitor, no real ailments

They told me I should lose weight, too short for my weight and can't help that, but not in the obese bracket. 5'8" and 13 st. ???????????????????
Cholesterol is higher than it should be

Don't think I will go back again. i thought are supposed to make you feel better, quiet the reverse.

We have 3 dogs that get walked every day.


rgds from a depressed Hessi


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev. You should have posted this on Fruitcakes. You might have got a sensible answer there. This lot are barking! 

Will ask tomorrow. Actually come to think of it our gyms sister hotel in Barnsley has just shut down. Ill ask tomorrow to see what they did with the treadmills. How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I only asked for advice on treadmills, so far not one word, just well meaning advice on things I have said I don't want to do.
> ...


 :roll: oops yea I missed it, the joy of the smartphones tiny screen, I shall go find it an post my apologies.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You don't want a Treadmill that has been used by Barry in the past Kev.

The big ends will be worn out and the gearbox knackered. 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll: leave him alone, he means well, as for how much I want to spend, well usually as little as possible.


I started a Freegle add just in case.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> I use a Vision Express T9450 Premier treadmill, which is great for cardiac/circulatory fitness, combating stress, etc. I don't recommend a treadmill for weight loss.
> 
> Ideal and quick for between bed and shower in the morning before breakfast. Exercise any other time and it becomes another time-consuming event in your day, what with changing out of normal clothes, showering again, back into normal clothes.
> 
> ...


Sorry Dave missed this and the sarco post  completely, but it was far too much for us I'm afraid, and too far away, and I have twice been ripped of by Gumtree sellers so I don't touch it now.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

OK, in which case my advice is that if you are not prepared to spend £300 on a treadmill, don't bother, because you'll regret it.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure I grasp that, if I find a cheap one and I can make use of it, then that seems ok to me, at the end of a day it's a glorified conveyor belt, adjustable for incline, you can add bells and whistles to tell you how far you walked, or count the calories etc but you wouldn't get that walking outside, so a simple one will do fine, so long as it folds up out of the way, better a cheapo one which gets used than a fancy one which doesn't or even better still than none at all.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev: have you ever used Freecycle ?

Looking at the Wanted list on Leeds Freecycle you would not be asking too much if you put up a request for a treadmill.

https://groups.freecycle.org/group/freecycleleeds/posts/wanted

On our Freecycle you do have to have put something up for people to take before you can do a request for something.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That may well rule out an ex gym one then Kev. They are massive and don't fold away. Cost about £5k but I bet I can get you one for a few beers! 

Good idea about Freecycle. Have a search round the local ones. I got my last Telly off there. Sony surround sound 28", probably cost a grand when new. Perfect working order but at some point some clever marketing people convinced the population that the shape of there Telly's were no longer any good so now they are giving them away.

End of January will be a good time to look. When all the Lardons have had three weeks of trying to shake off the Christmas fat, bought a treadmill then given up to go back to watching Jeremy Kyle and Stuffing kebabs and Milk Tray down themselves. eBay will be full of em.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@ Grizzly,

I did use to use Freecycle for odd bit we had or wanted and it worked well, but the main mod changed and it all got a bit ridiculous, the rules were interpreted differently, it made it more difficult to do anything, they actually banned me, so I went onto Freegle, not had any problems so far, it's bit more friendly too, the really odd thing is the same mods is on both sites, I even went to her house as she had something we wanted, a very odd woman.

I'm not holding my breath for anything as fancy as a treadmill, but you never know, we got rid of all kinds of stuff that way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well patience not being a virtue of mine, it still paid off, I collected a almost new Electric treadmill this afternoon, Freecycle does work and not just for crap people are too lazy to take to the tip.

It's nothing fancy, but it does fold up and takes up very little space in the bedroom


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Arthritis for the past 27 years*

I have arthritis in my back, R hip, shoulders and one hand.
Excercise bikes are very boring as are treadmill and any other machine when you are peddling and pushing alone.
Floor excercises as in the link were very helpful to me, start at 10 mins a day with the first few easy movements and build up gradually. Never overdo it.
I walk the dogs at least once a day, but I try never to over do things.
I also had a few months of_ body building_ type of excersices which built up the muscles in my legs and stomache.
http://www.nismat.org/services/orth...c-exercise-programs/low-back-exercise-program
Try to get on top of IT instead of IT getting the better of you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well patience not being a virtue of mine, it still paid off, I collected a almost new Electric treadmill this afternoon, Freecycle does work and not just for crap people are too lazy to take to the tip.
> 
> It's nothing fancy, but it does fold up and takes up very little space in the bedroom


Hows it going Kev, how many hours have you clocked up ?>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

£50 so far, most of that is in my head though, I've been too busy doing other stuff, to think about using it, but, hopefully, now we've sorted out another car, and once I've got the van sold, I'll have the time to spend on it.

Poor excuses I know, but exercise has never been high on my agenda so I need to re-train the brain


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Hello, *selling your van, but you have just made seat covers I hear.
What car?
Exercise has to become a habit like cleaning your teeth, regular times of day, 10 mins twice a day to start with ( thats for the exercise not cleaning the teeth)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A good place to look is in one of the bigger British Heart Foundation shops . . .,they nearly always have a good choice of 'keep fit' equipment . . . (Could that be 'cause people are overdoing the exercises & dropping dead !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you spent less time wasted on here you could spend 15 mins thinking of rude comments, to aim at me if it helps, as you walk steadily before breakfast.Get into the routine, a quick walk/run between getting up and after the bathroom and then onto the rest of the day.
Stress is a killer Kev, so work it off, I need you on here. well sometimes that is.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> If you spent less time wasted on here you could spend 15 mins thinking of rude comments, to aim at me if it helps, as you walk steadily before breakfast.Get into the routine, a quick walk/run between getting up and after the bathroom and then onto the rest of the day.
> Stress is a killer Kev, so work it off, I need you on here. well sometimes that is.>>
> 
> cabby


Rude Comments, ha, Where do I begin > > so much material.

If I thought for 1 second it bothered you I'd stop, but I know you're short of mates so I do what I can to help the afflicted :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> *Hello, *selling your van, but you have just made seat covers I hear.
> What car?
> Exercise has to become a habit like cleaning your teeth, regular times of day, 10 mins twice a day to start with ( thats for the exercise not cleaning the teeth)


We've had this van for 3 years now, and I'd like to have funds to consider other options, seat covers have been needed since we got it, as they are ex caravan and were all the wrong shape, so now I've remade them they needed new covers, will take pics at some point for the sale.

Old car was Honda accord Estate top of the line with all the toys, we could have got another, but why spend thousands to drive the same car, so we let the head have a say and bought a *Kia Cee'd 3*, we don't drive so much in the car except around town so don't need a cruiser, but do need to be in a more frugal car.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Kev,
Is that van getting to you?
I remember when you started it, SBMCC days you were keen, I was the same but glad I eventually gave in and got a proper one  
still miss the self build days of having to fix things on the go, still have the feeling I need to do another though, might be a retirement project but doubt Mrs T will ever sleep in another one of my tin tents again after the moho,
are you going to get another or are you going back to coach built (for you)
any how pull your finger out lad!!!
hey off topic just been away to some place called seacroft for training, just outside leeds, man am I glad I live in the country, I have never seen so many cars on the road at one time, don't forget six cars in front of us here is a traffic jam 
Misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Hey Kev,
> Is that van getting to you?
> I remember when you started it, SBMCC days you were keen, I was the same but glad I eventually gave in and got a proper one
> still miss the self build days of having to fix things on the go, still have the feeling I need to do another though, might be a retirement project but doubt Mrs T will ever sleep in another one of my tin tents again after the moho,
> ...


The van is all but done, I'm just bored with it, so need to move on, maybe another build maybe a coachbuilt or PVC, not sure, it'll depend on funds as usual, and what's out there, good time to sell though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You are wasting good time that should be used getting that van finished and if you leave it much longer you will have missed the best time to sell.Get off that chair and get outside.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The van is all but done, I'm just bored with it, so need to move on, maybe another build maybe a coachbuilt or PVC, not sure, it'll depend on funds as usual, and what's out there, good time to sell though.


Tell me something, do you ever go out in this van to enjoy yourself, or is your enjoyment working on it, just thought I´d ask ´cause I wonna know,  I´m a nosy bugger.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yeah well, we guessed that.00 you are female, it goes without saying.>

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> Yeah well, we guessed that.00 you are female, it goes without saying.>
> 
> cabby


Some people might take _afence_ to that, not me, I take the gate, walk in and have a good nosy about :nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> You are wasting good time that should be used getting that van finished and if you leave it much longer you will have missed the best time to sell.Get off that chair and get outside.
> 
> cabby


Stop making my bloody phone beep then :roll:

Van is essentially finished, some stuff I'd like to do again, but basically, it now needs a thorough clean and emptying all cupboards etc then do pics and gone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Tell me something, do you ever go out in this van to enjoy yourself, or is your enjoyment working on it, just thought I´d ask ´cause I wonna know,  I´m a nosy bugger.


We've had loads of trips in it, 5-6 weeks at a time, all through winter and summer, yes, did enjoy working on it though, not nosy at all.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Stop making my bloody phone beep then :roll:
> 
> Van is essentially finished, some stuff I'd like to do again, but basically, it now needs a thorough clean and emptying all cupboards etc then do pics and gone.


Don´t I get an answer :crying:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Put the blooming phone down then and you will get exercise walking/running over to it from outside.>>

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> Put the blooming phone down then and you will get exercise walking/running over to it from outside.>>
> 
> cabby


You disappoint me cabby, I was waiting for "See typical woman turning on the water works"


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to disappoint you, but I am not the run of the mill type of bloke. I am special see.00. I do not make those sort of assumptions about the fairer sex.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Don´t I get an answer :crying:


Specsavers for you girlie, already answered, just out of order :grin2::wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Who is out of order. get in the queue back there.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well that wasn´t there before, must be the 1 hour time lag. Anyway up, hows the excercises going today? 
I´m gonna start taking bets on will he / wont he soon. 
Saw the cat, looks like ours, ´cept it looks like its a boy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Well that wasn´t there before, must be the 1 hour time lag. Anyway up, hows the excercises going today?
> I´m gonna start taking bets on will he / wont he soon.
> Saw the cat, looks like ours, ´cept it looks like its a boy.


Do they have Specsavers over there Jan > >

Tis a boy named Rio.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just have an eye for that sort of thing :grin2:

Have you started or do I start the book


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I just have an eye for that sort of thing :grin2:
> 
> Have you started or do I start the book


Gawd an bennet woman, you were at the front when the nagging rights were passed out


----------

